# Cubase 11 elicenser issues



## Jon K

So I upgraded my computer to Win10 and everything went pretty smooth except now after purchasing Cubase 11 (upgrading from 7.5) I am having all sorts of issues with the elicenser. I have gotten two different errors. One that says the soft elicenser could not be repaired. The other error is if I try and enter a new activation code I get an error saying the eLicenser software is out of date, even though I just updated it. Any ideas? Trying the maintenance function to repair the soft elicenser does not work either.


----------



## Virtuoso

Jon K said:


> The other error is if I try and enter a new activation code I get an error saying the eLicenser software is out of date, even though I just updated it.


I _think_ this error occurs when you enter the Download Access Code directly into eLicenser rather than into the Steinberg Download Assistant. if you enter it using the Assistant instead, it generates a different code which it sends automatically to eLicenser software.


----------



## Proteinshake

Jon K said:


> Trying the maintenance function to repair the soft elicenser does not work either.



Are you launching the eLicenser software as Administrator? It needs elevated privileges for this task to work.


----------



## Jon K

I'll try the Steinberg Download Assistant but I did try running as administrator


----------



## Greeno

I have had loads of problems with cubase e licenser, it really is a pain. I don't get why they can't be like other developers and just have an easier process? 
If you have further issues just open a ticket on the website (login first) or call them.


----------



## Vast

after Windows 10 upgrade, please reinstall actual elicenser software from her:









eLicenser Control Center - Lizenzmanagement


⬇ eLicenser Control Center herunterladen Über das eLicenser Control Center Das eLicenser Control Center ist ein Dienstprogramm, mit dem sich Musiksoftware-Lizenzen unterschiedlicher Hersteller komf...




www.steinberg.net


----------



## Jon K

I have tried reinstalling the elicenser software also, didn't work.


----------



## John Longley

@Virtuoso is correct, I had the same issue and I had to register the DL code in MySteinberg, and then use the registration code to enter in e-licenser.


----------



## Robert_G

And here we are not even 3 months later and Steinberg Elicenser servers are down again. Just found out they've been broken for almost 72 hours now. Of course it happens right after I have just spent over $600 on VSL products that cannot be activated.

As of right now and for the last 3 days, any new VSL or Steinberg products that require a hard elicenser will not activate. A few hours is one thing.....3 days in 2021 is completely unacceptable.

They aren't too happy over at Steinberg.









eLicenser Server Status


I am getting a (connection to the license server) error preventing me from activating my licenser




forums.steinberg.net





I know the whole dongle topic has been beaten to death, but it's this sort of thing that proves dongles for VI libraries are a terrible concept and need to go the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## Breitenbach

I'm struggling with this as well. As soon as I upgraded to Cubase 11, everything linked with elisencer seemed to implode. Luckily, I'm able to open and use Cubase and Dorico still, but not without an abundance of error messages anytime I open Cubase, Dorico, Steinberg Download Assistant, and eLisencer. It's a mess.

I tried to re-enter my download access codes in steinberg download assistant as suggested above to no avail. The error messages persist. This is my most frequent message "Soft-eLicesner doesn't have enough permission to run properly. Please run LCC to fix this problem". If I try to perform mateine in elisencer, I just get more error messages.

Super fun! 10/10


----------



## mscp

I'm so glad they're dropping it.


----------



## PaulieDC

Phil81 said:


> I'm so glad they're dropping it.


I'm amazed it took until 2021 for this concept to _start _to become a reality.


----------



## Pier

Now that they're dropping the eLicenser I might consider getting into Cubase again.

Cubase 4 was actually the first DAW I ever used back some 20 years ago.


----------



## Robert_G

Pier said:


> Now that they're dropping the eLicenser I might consider getting into Cubase again.
> 
> Cubase 4 was actually the first DAW I ever used back some 20 years ago.


20 years ago, I was running Windows 98 on an Intel Pentium 233MHz MMX CPU, 64MB RAM with a 3.1 GB HD....17 inch curved screen monitor. That was a decent computer for back then.
I wouldn't have even thought about doing DAW stuff back then.

Looking at the size of samples these days for libraries, I can only imagine what the libraries cost back then and how cutting edge of a computer you would have to have.


----------



## Pier

Robert_G said:


> 20 years ago, I was running Windows 98 on an Intel Pentium 233MHz MMX CPU, 64MB RAM with a 3.1 GB HD....17 inch curved screen monitor. That was a decent computer for back then.
> I wouldn't have even thought about doing DAW stuff back then.


I was most probably running Windows 2000 which was way more stable than 98.

To be honest, I mostly used audio clips. As far plugins it was basically stock Cubase stuff, some from NI (Absynth, Pro 52, Battery 1), and Ohmboyz.


----------



## Al.rushing

Jon K said:


> So I upgraded my computer to Win10 and everything went pretty smooth except now after purchasing Cubase 11 (upgrading from 7.5) I am having all sorts of issues with the elicenser. I have gotten two different errors. One that says the soft elicenser could not be repaired. The other error is if I try and enter a new activation code I get an error saying the eLicenser software is out of date, even though I just updated it. Any ideas? Trying the maintenance function to repair the soft elicenser does not work either.


I had trouble upgrading from AI which used e_licenser. 11 will NOT use e_licenser, must use the USB. I had to move my AI license to the USB and have both of them work off of that. So, NO e_licenser with 11 first off and then with the USB, everything from Steinberg MUST work off of the USB.


----------

